# Crochet - Prize Winning Bedspread



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I have posted several entries over the last couple of years of my friend, Laury's, crochet work. She doesn't have internet connections, but I think her work is exceptional and wanted to share it with you. This last year in about a 3-month period, she designed and executed the bedspread show in the pictures below. The bedspread was intended for a full-sized bed, but also fits well on a queen. Laury spent a lot of effort designing so that it could be easily washed and stretched (no small feat in my opinion). The corners have been created so that the end of the bedspread can fit inside the footboard without having a wadded up bunch of fabric. Once the bedspread was done, she did complementary pillow shams that carry through the overall design. And she has started making throw pillows in a light beige color to use as an accent. She entered the bedspread and shams in the Oregon State Fair last summer (2014) and took 1st place in the Crochet division. I hope you enjoy looking at this as much as I did watching it be designed and executed. It is gorgeous on the bed.


----------



## margiedel (Feb 15, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! Love it!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous, what a gift this friend has. So nice of you to share her work with us also!


----------



## AlpacaDreams (Nov 14, 2014)

WOW!! I'm new to the crochet world and had no idea such beautiful Big things could be made. What a super talented friend you have!! Thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

Wow, that's incredible. Please give her my congratulations!
One of my grandmothers used to do that kind of work (she called it filet crochet). I have a large table cloth [that she made] which looks a lot like this bedcover.
Thanks again for sharing with us!


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Just amazingly lovely design and beautiful work. Not surprising it took first place. Museum quality I think.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

It's wonderful


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

I can't imagine anyone having the patience to make such a huge item, it's beautiful.


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

That is so gorgeous! Laury is a very talented woman. Thank you for sharing her work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AlpacaDreams (Nov 14, 2014)

I just looked at the beautiful pictures again. I have a total 'Newbie' question for experienced crocheters.....would a project like that be done in pieces and then stitched? If so, what would the pieces have been (ie: top, then hearts, etc)


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

It is a pleasure looking at this gorgeous work of art. Convey my congratulations to her and best wishes and blessings to both of you.


----------



## Mirjam (Jun 9, 2014)

This is the most beautiful crocheted bedspread I have ever seen!
I am so impressed!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Oh, wow, that is stunning.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Wow Belle its beautiful work, it's sooo gorgeous!!! &#128158;


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Stunning work.


----------



## Karenknitstoo (Dec 5, 2012)

Stunning! I can't imagine the hours she spent designing and executing this gorgeous spread. It is a work of art worthy of museum display.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow!!! 
That is simply gorgeous!!
I love the way the corners are done!
Does she write down her patterns or does she draw diagrams or work from graphs?
I love crochet and it is wonderful to see such beautiful work!
Please congratulate her, it is just amazing!


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

PamieSue1 said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Love it!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

beyond beautiful work. an heirloom for sure. kudos to your friend,


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

AlpacaDreams said:


> I just looked at the beautiful pictures again. I have a total 'Newbie' question for experienced crocheters.....would a project like that be done in pieces and then stitched? If so, what would the pieces have been (ie: top, then hearts, etc)


No -- the piece was done as one, but she worked the top first, then added the dcs that divide the top from the sides. Then she worked one sides and corners down. So basically, it was all worked as one piece. The math it took to make sure that the patterns lined up with the mesh background was pretty substantial. Amazing.


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

That is a work of art


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Gail DSouza said:


> Wow!!!
> That is simply gorgeous!!
> I love the way the corners are done!
> Does she write down her patterns or does she draw diagrams or work from graphs?
> ...


Gail -- mostly she works from graphs, but I saw a lot of pencil calculations on this one to make sure that the pattern motifs lined up. She doesn't formally write up her patterns after she is finished. Her pleasure comes from making it and once done, she is ready to go on to the next challenge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

lilbabery said:


> That is a work of art


It truly is!

I started a crochet bedspread many moons ago so can only gasp at the work this one took- mine will never be completed- the yarn and design vanished long ago in some forgotten move.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Your friend is a genius! Absolutely Georgous bedspread. Beautiful work. Real eye candy! What a treat for us!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't have the words to describe my admiration for the patience and skill of this designer/crocheter. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovetheocean (May 2, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Unbelieveable work.


----------



## Jeya (Aug 14, 2012)

Please give a hug from me. Your friend has just created a fantastic piece of bedspread. No wonder she wan the first prize.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

That is truly beautiful, your friend is an artist.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

There are no words to describe this! Thanks so much for sharing it with us. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I am speechless! Gorgeous all the way around.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Wonderful work! It is beautiful!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow! She does gorgeous work! And to think she designed it! How much crochet thread did she use? And which size? Wow!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow! Unbelievably beautiful.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Wow! She does gorgeous work! And to think she designed it! How much crochet thread did she use? And which size? Wow!


I'm not certain how much thread she used, but she did it in size 10 crochet thread.


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

That is stunningly beautiful!!!!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

WOW!!! What a beauty. I wouldn't even think of taking on a item as that. Marvelous work. Take a bow.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Fantastic work!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow!!! Simply amazing!!! What a beautiful treasure! :thumbup:


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

AlpacaDreams said:


> I just looked at the beautiful pictures again. I have a total 'Newbie' question for experienced crocheters.....would a project like that be done in pieces and then stitched? If so, what would the pieces have been (ie: top, then hearts, etc)


I'm no crochet expert, but no one else has chimed in on this so I'll give it a try. I think that created 'fitted' shapes is easier done in crochet than knit, and I know for sure there's no problem changing motifs, so my guess would be that it was made in one piece. Bed top first, then sides worked off of it.


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Exquisite! Stunning! No adequate words to describe! I can't even imagine taking on a project that size. Designing and crocheting--she's amazing!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Your friend sure does have talent in her fingers! The bedspread and pillow should be in a museum for everyone to enjoy! I have a spread (bed pane)that my grandmother crocheted and it does not even compare to this beautiful spread!! I always thought hers was gorgeous but this one is really really lovely!! Tell your friend she gets the "Donniek High Five" post for the day. No wonder she took the prize! I love the way it drapes on the bed too.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Please, congratulate your friend on her masterpiece in crochet; and thank her for sharing it with us.


----------



## evepurls (Jul 1, 2011)

That is the most beautyful work I have ever seen. I love that bedspread!!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Gail -- mostly she works from graphs, but I saw a lot of pencil calculations on this one to make sure that the pattern motifs lined up. She doesn't formally write up her patterns after she is finished. Her pleasure comes from making it and once done, she is ready to go on to the next challenge.


Yes, I can understand that! My grandmother used to make bedspreads, curtains and tablecloths.
Your friends work is such an inspiration to see as thread crochet is not done much anymore!
I love doing thread crochet and have done a couple of tablecloths for my kids!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow, Belle! Please let your friend know that her work is absolutely exquisite. Beautiful pattern choice and the work cannot be equaled. Did she do this for her own home or to gift?


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful work,Dogs not allowed,


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful work,Dogs not allowed,


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow...just gorgeous.


----------



## knitnut (Feb 20, 2011)

Stunning!! It took courage to even start a project of that size . WOW----


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

wow... that just took my breath away.. what wonderful workmanship and not to mention its a work of love. Just Stunning.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful ! Great job... :thumbup:


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

Only one word I can say exquisite.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Laury's work is impeccable, Belle - the stitching & the designing.
Please pass on my compliments for her work of art.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Wow, Belle! Please let your friend know that her work is absolutely exquisite. Beautiful pattern choice and the work cannot be equaled. Did she do this for her own home or to gift?


The pictures were taken in her guest room. The bedspread was made for that bed (but I know from trying it on my bed that it also fits a queen.)


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> The pictures were taken in her guest room. The bedspread was made for that bed (but I know from trying it on my bed that it also fits a queen.)


Hmmmmmm. Are you her "sister"? LOL Whatever the case, the large project and the perfection of it is just spectacular


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Just exquisite! What a treat to see. Thank you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

absolutely stunning. Fabulous accomplishment.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Stunningly Beautiful! Deserving of 1st prize! As your friend is very talented! Congratulations on winning! &#128149;


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

That is positively incredible.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Hmmmmmm. Are you her "sister"? LOL Whatever the case, the large project and the perfection of it is just spectacular


Not in flesh, but certainly in spirit. Isn't it quite unexpected to find two people living in a rural remote area who share a lot of the same excitement and skill associated with needle arts. She is first and foremost a crocheter, but also embroiders and hooks rugs. I on the other hand, claim to be a knitter, do crocheting only under duress and love to embroider and sew. So we have enough in common that we can be sounding boards for each other. We have grown so close that we talk each morning between 5 and 6 am for about an hour or so -- that's just our time to deal with our needlework passions and any other gossip that might be fun.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Spectacular and a well deserved win 
I am a crocheter and could not imagine taking on something of this magnitude


----------



## NeetaKnits (Dec 25, 2014)

Wow! Sooo very pretty! Simply can't imagine knitting or crocheting anything this large and time consuming. Way to go!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

What a masterpiece! It is absolutely beautiful.

Sue


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!!! Must have taken a long time..


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Belle-The bedspread Laury crocheted is BEAUTIFUL! Thanks for sharing! Wish I had her talent! HAPPY NEW YEAR from a friend in Bend, Oregon! : )


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Not in flesh, but certainly in spirit. Isn't it quite unexpected to find two people living in a rural remote area who share a lot of the same excitement and skill associated with needle arts. She is first and foremost a crocheter, but also embroiders and hooks rugs. I on the other hand, claim to be a knitter, do crocheting only under duress and love to embroider and sew. So we have enough in common that we can be sounding boards for each other. We have grown so close that we talk each morning between 5 and 6 am for about an hour or so -- that's just our time to deal with our needlework passions and any other gossip that might be fun.


You are so lucky to have found a friend with whom you can discuss your crafts!!
Her work is incredible!!
I love thread crochet too!


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Outstanding work. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Craftycait13 (Nov 24, 2014)

Wow, she is a very talented designer! That is just beautiful


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

A family treasure!. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Magnificent work! The attention to detail is outstanding and the bedspread was a worthy winner at the Show!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------



## Leezy (Aug 8, 2011)

All I can say is WOW!!! (with mouth and jaw dropped). That is amazing. What talent and patience. Just beautiful.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

AlpacaDreams said:


> I just looked at the beautiful pictures again. I have a total 'Newbie' question for experienced crocheters.....would a project like that be done in pieces and then stitched? If so, what would the pieces have been (ie: top, then hearts, etc)


It looks like it is done side to side, not as separate motifs. 
I can't even imagine doing something like this, let alone in just 3 months.
Bravo to your very talented friend.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Magnificent work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## jeanml (Jan 3, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful. I made a round table cover and know that it didn't take nearly the work she put in and it's her own pattern. She deserved 1st place.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Absolutely Beautiful Work thank you very much for sharing. &#128516;&#128515;&#128512;


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

It is beautiful and no surprise that it would take first place! She is a very talented lady. :thumbup:


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Absolutely brilliant. I cant believe it is hand made. Give my wishes to the lovely person who made it, it is exceptional

Di


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Just beautiful. I am not surpised she won firt place. Her work is just fantastic.


----------



## me the knitter (Aug 12, 2014)

Absolutely amazing !!! Must be sp proud!! Wow


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Wow I am stunned :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh my goodness what talent,it's exquisite.


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

So very beautiful but it's beyond my skill, it took me three days to do the edging on my first Haruni in crochet. I did Ichords after that but I would like to copy it in knit. Something for me to think about.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Truly exceptional please pass on my compliments to your friend. What a wonder work of art !


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

What a fantastic work of art.


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

exceptional indeed-my what a wonderful work!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Searley (Apr 4, 2012)

A beautiful piece of art - destined to become a treasured heirloom. I so admire people with this kind of skill and the patience to produce something so beautiful.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

WOW, I'm speechless, just perfect and totally gorgeous.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow! Stunning. What a talented person Laury is.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## harmonymilll (Mar 23, 2014)

It is beautiful. I can't believe she did it in just 3 months!


----------



## Ms.N (Sep 20, 2012)

It looks great.
Please may I have pattern.
Thanks
Msn


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

hilltopper said:


> Just amazingly lovely design and beautiful work. Not surprising it took first place. Museum quality I think.


Yes, it should be in a museum.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow that is stunning. Have seen some of the others you have posted and all of her work is incredible.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow........


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

WOW beautiful work. Get her publish a book.


----------



## Bettyboivin (Dec 14, 2014)

Absolu felt STUNNING!


----------



## Bettyboivin (Dec 14, 2014)

Sorry, finger stu Blé! I meant absolutely STUNNING!!!


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

My mother did work like that. I can crochet,but this would take up too much time. Beautiful work,an heir loom.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Your friend is extremely talented, what a gorgeous bedspread. Tell her congratulations on the 1st place win, it was truly deserved.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Oh my! This is exquisite work, what a gift she has.      
A well deserved win.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh, wow, that is stunning.


----------



## miss Jenny (Nov 23, 2013)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Absolutely stunning.....beautiful work!


----------



## mackiecape (Mar 16, 2011)

Simply wonderful all the way around...design and execution. This piece is indeed museum quality. Your friend is very talented.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

I can understand why it took first place, gorgeous!


----------



## Barbara from Virginia (Oct 25, 2011)

A big congratulations to Lucy; what beautiful work.


----------



## LindseyR (Dec 9, 2012)

That is exquisite!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh my word!!! Spectacular


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Makes me want to learn to crochet...but I won't.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Breathtaking! What a beautiful masterpiece!


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

WOW...and in 3 months .... Amazing....lots of talent and patients....Stunning...


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

,wow, that reallllllly took so time, but look at the results!


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Truly, truly, beautiful.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful!!!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Gorgeous and thank you for sharing. I expect to not see anything that exceeds this in beauty. Wow doesn't give it justice. Please tell your friend it is beyond wow.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Stunning!!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

It's just beautiful.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Absolutely amazing. To create that and the way it fits perfectly. I can only image how long that took to make. Beautiful !


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

That is so beautiful and so deserving of the 1st place win.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Thank you for sharing it with us. Loved the heart accents at the corner. Definite museum piece. Congratulations!!


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Amazing amount of work--it is exquisite!!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

OMG That is gorgeous.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Your friend does awesome work! I also love your afghan in your avatar. Beautiful. What pattern is that one?


----------



## Roseywine (Dec 31, 2014)

Too beautiful for words!!


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

too beautiful for words describes this perfectly.


----------



## Valerianne (Dec 21, 2014)

Fantastic !!! I commend her and wish I had that much talent.


----------



## Sheena (Sep 14, 2011)

Astonishing - I am amazed she did it so quickly!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

WOW. Outstanding


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

Truly gorgeous!! Definitely first place!


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

Truly gorgeous!!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

This belongs in a museum! Absolutely gorgeous - and outstanding work. WOWZA!


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## clegrant (Sep 29, 2012)

I agree with hilltopper it is museum quality work.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

What a way to start my day - looking at beauty and amazing crocheting. Thanks for sharing your pictures. The bedspread deserved First Place and higher.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

What a masterpiece!!!


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I have posted several entries over the last couple of years of my friend, Laury's, crochet work. She doesn't have internet connections, but I think her work is exceptional and wanted to share it with you. This last year in about a 3-month period, she designed and executed the bedspread show in the pictures below. The bedspread was intended for a full-sized bed, but also fits well on a queen. Laury spent a lot of effort designing so that it could be easily washed and stretched (no small feat in my opinion). The corners have been created so that the end of the bedspread can fit inside the footboard without having a wadded up bunch of fabric. Once the bedspread was done, she did complementary pillow shams that carry through the overall design. And she has started making throw pillows in a light beige color to use as an accent. She entered the bedspread and shams in the Oregon State Fair last summer (2014) and took 1st place in the Crochet division. I hope you enjoy looking at this as much as I did watching it be designed and executed. It is gorgeous on the bed.


It's heavenly. Sweet dreams in that bed. Not surprised at all she took 1st place. She is so gifted.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Breathtaking!!


----------



## mooney.me55 (Jul 5, 2014)

Beautiful!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

So beautiful. It must have taken along time to crochet.


----------



## rowensky (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful Work !!!! What a Talent !!!!


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

A master piece!


----------



## Princessofquitealot (Oct 26, 2011)

Well Done!


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Schlooney (Oct 12, 2013)

That is it, I think I will have to hide my crochet hook! What I produce should not be called crocheting after seeing that beautiful work.
The bedspread is exquisite and the workmanship outstanding.
CONGRATULATIONS to Laury and CONGRATULATIONS to you for being such a wonderful and proud friend.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sharmend said:


> Your friend does awesome work! I also love your afghan in your avatar. Beautiful. What pattern is that one?


It is crocheted using some Boucle yarn from Joanns. I had to modify it to get it to lay flat. Originally it was a 12 point star, but I had to remove 2 points. I just looked on ravelry and I think this is the same pattern (I gave away the actual photocopied pattern that was given to me).

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/peaceful-pastels-afghan


----------



## Patchoulirose (Mar 25, 2014)

Wow. Breathtaking design and execution. Has she considered submitting pictures of her work to a crochet magazine?


----------



## mimester70 (Sep 18, 2012)

Beautiful, much love , I`m sure, went into this stunning bedspread!


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

beautiful,,,!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow! That is impressive! It's a wonderful design.


----------



## grannyeleanor (Jan 1, 2012)

Most beautiful work, a real family heirloom. :thumbup:


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## jaa520 (Apr 16, 2013)

Just beautiful


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh! My! Goodness!!! I am in AWE


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

Breathtaking! So much work and so beautifully done!


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Amazingly beautiful work. I've done 2 bedspreads but neither that delicate. Beautiful!!!


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

One of the most beautiful bedspreads I have ever seen. Amazing.


----------



## Earlene H (Apr 27, 2012)

That is BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Roshni (Jun 6, 2013)

Breadthtakingly beautiful, god bless those hands, love and god bless. Roshni from. India


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

Amazing!!! You are a very talented lady.


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

I can see why it placed first place. It is just wonderful. She made this using fine crochet hooks, and thread.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

Most of it appears to be crocheted in one piece, but some elements might be crocheted separately and then crocheted in. A "needle and thread" was probably not used. 

A wonderful piece of crochet work, taking many hours and exceptional designing skills.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

I am blown away by her skills. Please pass on congratulations for creating such a beautiful spread. I'm shaking my head as I look at it - skills far beyond anything I am capable of.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

AlpacaDreams said:


> I just looked at the beautiful pictures again. I have a total 'Newbie' question for experienced crocheters.....would a project like that be done in pieces and then stitched? If so, what would the pieces have been (ie: top, then hearts, etc)


@AlpacaDreams--no, filet crochet is done all in one piece, often from a chart (like counted-cross stitch). Old crochet books (e.g., Weldon's) would give a picture, the type of thread, and some initial written directions, but it was up to you to figure out how to do it! My mother taught me when I was little, but I've never made anything as large or gorgeous as this bedspread set. It is stunning, both in design and execution!


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL! You wouldn't like to give it to me, would you?


----------



## craftygac (Dec 6, 2013)

What an exceptional talent this lady has. I designed a simple vest for myself in crochet thread and was happy but it was basic. Looks like a challenge has been thrown for me to try a little harder to design something instead of just whipping up scarfs and hats. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

WOW~~!!!!!!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Magnificent! You've created a family heirloom.


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

WOW, STUNNING!!!!!!
Now creating something like this would keep my hands out of trouble for a long time.


----------



## canadagal (Dec 6, 2011)

Beautiful absolutely beautiful.


----------



## donkay (Aug 31, 2014)

Absolutely a winner!! Please give my compliments to the crafter. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

It's the most beautiful crocheting I have ever seen.


----------



## slbrush (Nov 6, 2014)

This bedspread and pillow are so beautiful. She is a very talented person! Thanks for sharing - I love eye candy!!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

gorgeous. Where did she get the pattern. I would love to have it if she would give away. I love to do that filet crochet


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW! If she designed this, she needs to be working for a yarn company and selling her patterns. That is a massive undertaking on her part to make the bedspread and the pillow shams. She should have gotten grand champion instead of first place. That is a work of art. Thanks for sharing this. WOW!!!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Wonder how long it took her to do that gorgeous piece of work?


----------



## KiltieLass (May 1, 2011)

FANTASTIC!!! I have never seen anything like it. So lovely.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

It's just a beautiful, gorgeous, amazing spread, sure to be an heirloom and treasured for many years. I cannot even imagine the patience it took to make it, let alone design it as well. Your friend is certainly very talented!


----------



## unicornbus (Jan 25, 2014)

beautiful, and must have been alot of work.


----------



## Carol in Mt. Hood (Jun 13, 2013)

I am so proud of my daughter, Laury's creations. They show that they come from the heart.I also am very proud of her for just being herself.Love from her Mom.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

That spread takes my breath away it's so beautiful. Your friend is amazingly creative and definitely deserves first place for this masterpiece.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

If they had better than 1st prize...she would have won it!
This is super work! I stand amazed!


----------



## Sandy DG (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh my gosh! How exquisite! What a talented lady to be able to create such a project. Congratulations to her! Thank you for sharing this on the net for her!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

It is exquisite! Be sure to tell her I said so!


----------



## queenofallcrafts (Mar 27, 2012)

My goodness what a lovely bedspread. Just beautiful!!


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

That is exquisite!!


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful! Her work is out of this world. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow! An exquisite heirloom for sure!!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I have posted several entries over the last couple of years of my friend, Laury's, crochet work. She doesn't have internet connections, but I think her work is exceptional and wanted to share it with you. This last year in about a 3-month period, she designed and executed the bedspread show in the pictures below. The bedspread was intended for a full-sized bed, but also fits well on a queen. Laury spent a lot of effort designing so that it could be easily washed and stretched (no small feat in my opinion). The corners have been created so that the end of the bedspread can fit inside the footboard without having a wadded up bunch of fabric. Once the bedspread was done, she did complementary pillow shams that carry through the overall design. And she has started making throw pillows in a light beige color to use as an accent. She entered the bedspread and shams in the Oregon State Fair last summer (2014) and took 1st place in the Crochet division. I hope you enjoy looking at this as much as I did watching it be designed and executed. It is gorgeous on the bed.


Oh, this bedspread literally took my breath away. Absolutely beautiful!! A treasure to keep forever.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

wow!


----------



## marilyn1977 (Nov 3, 2011)

Does she share her patterns or sell them? I would love to make one for my bed (queen size). I have not seen one like this before and anything near to it. It is absolutely beautiful. I have always looked at pineapple patterns. 

If she does share, please e-mail me and let me know. Thank you very much.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Absolutely GORGEOUS


----------



## Lillysmom (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow ( I would put that all in caps, but I would be accused of shouting)!

The workmanship is stunning and the design is amazing!

Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## zara55 (Oct 30, 2014)

that is quite something I would be honoured if it was on my bed


----------



## Brenna (Jun 28, 2011)

It is no wonder she won first prize. The pattern is lovely and the workmanship exquisite! So glad you shared it with us.


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Beyond stunning!!!


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

Definitely a prize winner!! It is gorgeous!


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

holy smokes, that's incredible


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Stunning. Wonder how long it took to make this...


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

The work is incredibly gorgeous. It brings back memories of the things my Grandmother made. Bedspreads, tablecloths & a multitude of other things.

She is soooo talented. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

What a work of love! Just beautiful!


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

omg beyond beautiful


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow!!! That is amazing work. She should be very proud.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

It's beautiful. Would take me years to make.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

My goodness, what exquisite work!!! Stunning


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous. A true work of art.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Stunning work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Absolutely breathtaking! I would frame it and hang on the wall!


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

This is one awesommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmme bedspread. Beautifully designed and executed. Thanks for sharing her work.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

she should enter that in the local fair, it's gorgeous!


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

That is jaw-droppingly exquisite!


----------



## Gillianmary (Aug 7, 2011)

Amazing - she is a true artist.


----------



## Janie Brockett 40 (Feb 1, 2013)

What a work of love!!!! This is really gorgeous!


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

Ohh my word! That is beautiful beyond compare! If she hadn't won a first prize with that there would have been no justice in the world. Not only does she get my blue ribbon but one with gold stars!!


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

awesome and to be done so quickly! I am amazed!


----------



## Ongoing (Nov 13, 2014)

What beautiful work.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow


----------



## Susiebluel (Feb 12, 2011)

What a masterpiece


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Beautiful work and really deserves the first prize!
Thanks for sharing her work.
Hannet


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Breathtaking.
Not only would I award her 1st place, but Best in Show as well!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Absolutely fabulous! Wow, all designed and crocheted in 3 months! It would have taken me 10 years at least! Kudos to your friend, indeed she is very talented! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Ontario Silk (Feb 16, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> I have posted several entries over the last couple of years of my friend, Laury's, crochet work. She doesn't have internet connections, but I think her work is exceptional and wanted to share it with you. This last year in about a 3-month period, she designed and executed the bedspread show in the pictures below. The bedspread was intended for a full-sized bed, but also fits well on a queen. Laury spent a lot of effort designing so that it could be easily washed and stretched (no small feat in my opinion). The corners have been created so that the end of the bedspread can fit inside the footboard without having a wadded up bunch of fabric. Once the bedspread was done, she did complementary pillow shams that carry through the overall design. And she has started making throw pillows in a light beige color to use as an accent. She entered the bedspread and shams in the Oregon State Fair last summer (2014) and took 1st place in the Crochet division. I hope you enjoy looking at this as much as I did watching it be designed and executed. It is gorgeous on the bed.


Outstanding!


----------



## sherryleigh (Dec 18, 2013)

That would make a beautiful wedding gift for someone!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Gorgeous! A true masterpiece!


----------



## Lyndee (Nov 5, 2011)

Its a beautiful work of art and the design is wonderful!


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

That bedspread is absolutely gorgeous! She is to be commended on her design and execution of the pattern. It is a masterpiece for sure.


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I have posted several entries over the last couple of years of my friend, Laury's, crochet work. She doesn't have internet connections, but I think her work is exceptional and wanted to share it with you. This last year in about a 3-month period, she designed and executed the bedspread show in the pictures below. The bedspread was intended for a full-sized bed, but also fits well on a queen. Laury spent a lot of effort designing so that it could be easily washed and stretched (no small feat in my opinion). The corners have been created so that the end of the bedspread can fit inside the footboard without having a wadded up bunch of fabric. Once the bedspread was done, she did complementary pillow shams that carry through the overall design. And she has started making throw pillows in a light beige color to use as an accent. She entered the bedspread and shams in the Oregon State Fair last summer (2014) and took 1st place in the Crochet division. I hope you enjoy looking at this as much as I did watching it be designed and executed. It is gorgeous on the bed.


Wow...that is the most beautiful bedspread I have ever seen.. Thanks for sharing...I could never do this..


----------



## keldebtar (Apr 4, 2014)

Wow. It is just beautiful!


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Simply....stunning!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tweeter said:


> gorgeous. Where did she get the pattern. I would love to have it if she would give away. I love to do that filet crochet


Laury designed it herself. I imagine that she referred to other patterns that had similar motifs, but the work is hers.


----------



## Honey Meadows (Nov 8, 2014)

How lovely. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

OMG absolutely GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## grandmas hands (Apr 12, 2011)

I appreciate the talent and time intensivity that went into this project. As a crocheter I want to encourage anyone who looks at this large piece of beautiful single and mostly double crochet stitches, placed in single rows, that you can do this too. It takes concentration and perseverance to get these simple stitches to stay aligned in order to reach the desired pattern and size. Don't get me wrong, I commend the designer for the ability to adapt and execute the the various motifs into a harmonious creation that also fits the bed exactly. To all the crochet people here that have commented, most have belittled your ability to make such a project. Not true. To those new to crochet, this is a piece created with stitches you will learn first and probable already know. My point is to all, you can make it. Trust the pattern and just check your work as you go along, as with anything else. It will take longer because it's bigger. Thank you for allowing us to see this beautiful creation and exciting most of us to be inspired and to make the time and find the patience to complete a large project, if we want one bad enough. Bless all KPers who support each other. Thank you Laury for sharing and inspiring us with your talent. Kudos to your friend who recognizes the importance of a good friendship and to the thread that ties us all together.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your friends work, it deserves to be shared.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

hilltopper said:


> Just amazingly lovely design and beautiful work. Not surprising it took first place. Museum quality I think.


DITTO! It is definitely Museum quality..I am sure the judges had no difficulty awarding the prize. Absolutely gorgeous! All the stitches! Pass on the Congratulations to her, and thanks to you for sharing with your post.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh my heavens! This bedspread is beyond words gorgeous!


----------



## dollface (Jan 20, 2013)

Dazzling. I'm wildly jealous. Such beautiful work!


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

It is absolutely beautiful! She did a great job!


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank-you for taking time to share this!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

That is the most amazingly beautiful crochet spread and shams I have ever seen in my life. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## bennettb1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

Incredible, amazing, beautiful, I could put an endless number of adjectives to describe this masterpiece and accents. It would take me a lifetime to complete this. How proud the owner must be, and honored to receive so many hours of loving work.


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow this has truly taken my breathe away
Your friend is very talented!
Does she just make these "for fun" or does she also sell her creations?
Very impressive!!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Absolutely amazing ! Your friend has an incredible talent ! Thank you so much for sharing !


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

The lady deserves a medal for her patience,,, so beautiful.


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Michelle10n said:


> Wow this has truly taken my breathe away
> Your friend is very talented!
> Does she just make these "for fun" or does she also sell her creations?
> Very impressive!!


She doesn't usually sell her creations although she has been generous with gifts of her handwork. I've received some wonderful doilies and she made a stunning tablecloth for my Mother.


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh My !!!!!!!


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

OH My goodness.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

That is beautiful, it is amazing she did it in three months! Wow!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> She doesn't usually sell her creations although she has been generous with gifts of her handwork. I've received some wonderful doilies and she made a stunning tablecloth for my Mother.


Would love to see a picture of the tablecloth!!
One cannot put a price on such creative work and talent!!


----------



## Panko (Mar 3, 2013)

She is a very talented person to dream the design, the size of each row required and the patience that is required to crochet it, is out of this world. Do pass this along to her and thank you so much for sharing these wonderful pictures with us.


----------



## chegull (Sep 22, 2014)

Boy, Would I love to do this. I don't think I have the energy.

It's just awesome, wicked awesome. Love it...


----------



## Airam13 (Apr 14, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous. What awesome project. My aunt used to make tablecloths on the same idea for her 4 children and 2 granddaughters. And no pattern. All in her head. She made the last one when she was 88!


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! Please give her a hug! That is gorgeous!


----------



## bbbg (Feb 23, 2012)

I knit. When I think of crocheting, this is the kind of project I envision...of course, as my first project...no learning curve! So, I knit.

Gorgeous!!


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

beautiful job. that is the type of crochet I enjoy doing


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!!! That was a lot of work and it is beyond words!! Gorgeous and all the other fantastic names of praise.


----------



## hadley (Jun 26, 2014)

The bedspread is beautiful.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It's absolutely gorgeous, amazing work!!!!


----------



## Sue721 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hierloom for generations to come. What an amazingly beautiful project.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

These pieces are absolutely breathtaking. Your friend has a huge talent.


----------



## Evie Rose (May 19, 2014)

OMG that is just stunning. What else can I say


----------



## mschmidt333 (Aug 11, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## GRANDMADIANE (Nov 7, 2014)

Beautiful! I am speechless............


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! What a piece of art.


----------



## elenus (Mar 28, 2014)

nice


----------



## toula (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful Where is the pattern from? i have the right thread and enough of it.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

toula said:


> Beautiful Where is the pattern from? i have the right thread and enough of it.


She designed it -- so no pattern available for sale.


----------



## toula (Mar 9, 2011)

That is too bad. It is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Stunning and an absolute heirloom! Gorgeous work!!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Great work and patience.


----------



## miss cape cod (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness! It is an outstanding work of art. Your friend must have so much patience. It is so beautiful!


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Congrats to Laury for superb workmanship! The bedspread and shams are works of art! Her work is stunning, really admire what she does!&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you for sharing her masterpiece with us. Well worthy of the first prize.


----------



## Love2KnitCro (Aug 22, 2014)

Outstanding.....The fortitude to accomplish is mindboggling!!
Kodo's to your friend, so happy she won...should have been
more Blue Ribbons
Judy :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Love2KnitCro (Aug 22, 2014)

Very well said "Grandma's Hands...."
I also know what patience this took and she a very talented lady.
Judy


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

wow


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## margiedel (Feb 15, 2012)

More than exceptional. Wonderful.


----------



## awesomedorags (Feb 6, 2015)

That is spectacular! She certainly deserves the award!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow, absolutely stunning and can't even begin to think of the hours of work that went into creating this wonderful spread and pillow shams.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Your friend does exemplary work!


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Amazing !!!


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

I am totally speechless......BEAUTIFUL..........


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous! She has tremendous talent!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Jaw-dropping gorgeous!!! Please tell her how much I enjoyed seeing this. The design is genius. I LOVE anything with hearts. Her execution/crochet skill is unsurpassed, and it's blocked to perfection as well. I know how much time and patience something like this takes, so she deserves a bunch of blue ribbons in my book. If she ever took the time to write up the pattern, I think she could make some money on this design. Did you ever think of submitting it to some crochet magazine? Really impressive!!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kimmyz said:


> Jaw-dropping gorgeous!!! Please tell her how much I enjoyed seeing this. The design is genius. I LOVE anything with hearts. Her execution/crochet skill is unsurpassed, and it's blocked to perfection as well. I know how much time and patience something like this takes, so she deserves a bunch of blue ribbons in my book. If she ever took the time to write up the pattern, I think she could make some money on this design. Did you ever think of submitting it to some crochet magazine? Really impressive!!!


I'll be sure and pass on your comments. I agree -- this is one beautiful piece. Fortunately, I get to see it in place when I visit her home. She is very talented, but unfortunately for all of us, she has little time available to her so she doesn't take the time to write up her patterns. For her, the joy is in the making. She is just finishing up a multi-tiered beaded pink gown based on heart motifs. Once it is lined and ready for photos, I'll be posting them for everyone's view. It is another great one.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Absolutely stunning and a well deserved win - from a crocheter in NZ


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

I am totally amazed at what she has created


----------

